# Any woman bowhunters near Lansing?



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hi there Ladies-

I am relatively new to the forum and just bought my first bow today!! I was just wondering if there were any other ladies who bowhunt in the greater Lansing area. I do not have any female friends who bow hunt and it would be great to find some gals to head to a 3D shoot or something this summer. 

Amy


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

CONGRATS on the new Bow!!!! 
I'm from Bath/East Lansing, so when ever you want to go just let me know


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Sounds like a plan!! We will have to go tear up the 3D shoots this summer! :chillin:


----------

